# Wingfoot ice?



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone have an ice update on Wingfoot? Also, i have been hearing about an ice tourney there. What is the date for that? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It was last Saturday I think! There's a sticky on top of the NE forum but nothing has been posted of the results!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I have thicker ice in my driveway. Basically it was frozen snow and slush. Couldn't walk out more than a few feet.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a bummer, seems like the ice just didn't form that well this freeze. Too much wind/snow. Might have to find some smaller waters this weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You bet, like one of the steelhead tribs!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

stopped at deer crk first , not good at all 1.5 to 2 inches the best and not far out, wet spots not freezing at all, didn,t stay long, went to the foot off the park point and a couple guys were out earlier from the fresh prints going out but not real far, and it was about 2.5 to 3 inches and spongy walking around , not the greatest, didn,t fish at all not worth the risk, 3-4 hits with the spud and right through.a few guys out at palm road way out there..


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya I kinda gave up the idea of even trying to go this weekend after all these bad ice reports. Hopefully the rivers aren't too icy and I can find some steelhead this weekend!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was at the ice fishing charity tournament last weekend at the foot. About 25-30 guys showed up, but only 4 fished. 2 fished in a protected bay by the main park on 3" of ice. There was a some spots of open water in the middle of the lake still. 2 others fished at Palm Rd. on Mogadore. Only 1 4" perch caught all day! Lots of nice prizes donated by the local bait shops for the raffle and some good chili and chicken soup! Had a good time meeting some other OGFers. It will be a great even if we ever get some good ice on the day of the event!

I wouldn't trust the ice this weekend since we've had 6" of snow sitting on it, keeping it from freezing.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
I've been seeing guys fishing the main lot area the last few days! I ased the guy how thick the ice was out where he was fishing, He stated about 5" of ice? I seen him walking out to his shanty without any bar or safty equipment on!!!!!!! Not too smart with these warm ups. I seen a lot of grey looking ice around where these guys were dragging out, And the boat ramp area off Waterloo Rd. Be very careful guys, I want to fish like everyone else!!!!!! But I'm not ready for an ice bath lol!!!!! I'll check on the ice Monday and let you know. 

Tom


----------

